# Mazer Cup International



## summersolstice (Feb 5, 2010)

*The Mazer Cup International 2010 - Mead Only Competition - Call for Entries*

*The Mazer Cup International 2010 - March 26 & 27, 2010, Boulder, Colorado*
The Mazer Cup International is a *BJCP *& *AHA *sanctioned mead-only competition open to all home meadmakers. 

After a tremendously successful competition in 2009, and continued support from from the Mazer Cup founding fathers, Ken Schramm, Dan McConnell and Mike O'Brien, Gotmead.com is happy and excited to sponsor the Mazer Cup International 2010. We will do our best to continue the tradition of the original competition, and work to make it the best competition possible. We are committed to bringing the best judges available to Boulder, Colorado from North America, Europe and wherever else mead is held in high regard.

This year we will continue the tradition of the original Mazer Cup by awarding hand-crafted mazers to the winners of our home competition. Our distinctive medals for the commercial winners have already become a coveted achievement in the commercial mead making industry. 

With kind permission from Ken, Dan and Mike, the MCI competition staff and *Got Mead*, have taken up the torch and will sponsor a home and commercial mead competition the weekend of March 26 & 27, 2010, in Boulder, Colorado. The Mazer Cup International is well on it's way to growing and evolving into a best of breed mead event!

*How do I enter? *
Click here to enter online or you may download the entry form, bottle ID forms, rules, regulations and style guidelines. Entries are $7, however if you enter electronically we discount the entry fee to $6.00.

*Why should I enter?*
• You get to compete against a host of international home meadmakers
• Valuable feedback from experienced judges and professional meadmakers
• Suggestions on how to improve your mead from judges and other meadmakers

*When may I enter?*
• Enter Now! The Mazer Cup International is currently accepting entries
• The entry deadline is March 15, 2010
• The Mazer Cup Home Competition judging will be on Saturday, March 27, 2010

*Don't Miss Out!*
Visit the Mazer Cup International Website here. Enter and go head-to-head with some of the best meadmakers in the world. This will be a great competition for mead feedback from mead experts, writers and award winning meadmakers.

Add us as a Facebook friend here

or

Follow us on Twitter here


----------

